# Roadmaster Supreme taillight



## bentwoody66 (Jun 9, 2014)

Does anyone have a breakdown picture of a RMS tail light. I need to see what parts are needed.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Which year? V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 9, 2014)

'37 or '38

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Best I can do for tonight. This is from my '37 RMS. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 9, 2014)

How difficult is it to replace the lense?

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks Shawn. Does the chrome end come apart?

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Kinda ran out of time last night. I'll take it off again tonight and see how the lens comes out and take some more pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 10, 2014)

Cool and thanks. Kinda interested how the switch works also

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok so the glass lens is held in with a wire snap ring which I was hesitant about because I didn't want to chip or crack my lens but it actually comes out pretty easy. You should be able to see how the switch works. I checked the light out of the canister by using a wire and it works. I need a small spring to go in the canister to hold the D cell against the light and I should be G2G. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey Shawn if you get the chance can you take a pic of the underside of your rack please?

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2014)

bentwoody66 said:


> Hey Shawn if you get the chance can you take a pic of the underside of your rack please?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk




I'll try to get it outside tonight when I get home and get you a couple of pics if it isn't raining. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 11, 2014)

Cool cool cool

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Pics as requested. V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 12, 2014)

shawn

the small hole on the side of the light belongs at the top with a small screw in it
keeps it from being browed with out your permeation 




Freqman1 said:


> Pics as requested. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 155340View attachment 155341View attachment 155342View attachment 155343View attachment 155344


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 12, 2014)

As a side note on this subject;
There is an early version of the tailight that has the switch located at the back of the battery tube.
Different light housing that does not have the side switch.
Probably a little known detail, since most of these racks seem to have the later version light.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 13, 2014)

That the one

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 13, 2014)

How early are we talking? I hope 1937 early.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2014)

JAF/CO said:


> shawn
> 
> the small hole on the side of the light belongs at the top with a small screw in it
> keeps it from being browed with out your permeation




Thanks Jim,
    I'll fix that tonight! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 13, 2014)

bentwoody66 said:


> How early are we talking? I hope 1937 early.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk




 Yes, it's 37 early. Probably from the first batches that were made.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 13, 2014)

Are the lenses the same? I have seen a couple... well one to be exact that had a curvier lense

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 20, 2014)

What type of switch? Does anyone have a picture of the earlier version?

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2014)

bentwoody66 said:


> What type of switch? Does anyone have a picture of the earlier version?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk




 My bike has the earlier tailight set up. I'll take a look at it the next time I'm over there and snap a picture.
 Unfortunately, I'm lame, so I won't be able to post a picture here, but I can e-mail or text it to you.
 PM your contact, and Ill see what I can do. Another guy needs to get the paint details traced, and I've been promising him that for months, so I need to get that bike out anyway, so that's good motivation to bring it up to the front of the rotation.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> My bike has the earlier tailight set up. I'll take a look at it the next time I'm over there and snap a picture.
> Unfortunately, I'm lame, so I won't be able to post a picture here, but I can e-mail or text it to you.
> PM your contact, and Ill see what I can do. Another guy needs to get the paint details traced, and I've been promising him that for months, so I need to get that bike out anyway, so that's good motivation to bring it up to the front of the rotation.




While it's out, bring it to an upcoming Coasters Ride again. Damn that thing is gorgeous!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 21, 2014)

Cool and thanks. I'm trying to think outside the box on this one. I went to the local hardware store yesterday and was trying to think of what to use as a battery can because I dont have that part. You will never guess what fits perfect with the light housing? A tailpiece from the kitchen sink! And it is chrome plated brass. I'm thinking this would work with any battery can.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 21, 2014)

kennyflora1966@yahoo.com  thanks for the help to all involved in this project

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> While it's out, bring it to an upcoming Coasters Ride again. Damn that thing is gorgeous!




 Thanks, Mike.
 Unfortunately, this next ride will be the dreaded Shelby Invasion. So, I'll be riding an ugly old Shelby next time.
 Maybe we can do the "Cleveland Welding Cavalcade of Bikes" in August, and I'll bring the Roadmaster Supreme out for that one.


----------

